# sticky auto sync



## quantum (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometimes when I select auto sync then deselect it the Auto Sync button stays lit. I have to go out of develop and into library view a few times for it to sort itself out then I can see Previous instead of Auto Sync in the develop module. Bug?

LR 5.2 Windows 7


----------



## Selwin (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi quantum,

Did you try toggling the switch at the left side of the Sync button?


----------



## quantum (Dec 3, 2013)

*auto sync button bug*

Sorry I forgot to follow this up. This is still happening. Auto Sync option should not show up unless more than one image is selected. But it sometime sticks. When I'm working on several together with Auto Sync selection on, then I deselect all except one image and work on that the Auto Sync still shows up. I have to jump between modules and come back for it to dissapear. I cna;t pinpoint which sequence of events lead to this as it's irregular.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2013)

Version John?


----------



## quantum (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry 5.2. 
Win 7 pro


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't heard other reports.  How are you deselecting?  Perhaps that's a clue.


----------



## quantum (Dec 3, 2013)

Moving along the thumbs at the base.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2013)

By clicking with the mouse in the border surrounding the thumbnail in the filmstrip?  Or by using the arrow keys on the keyboard?  Or by just clicking on the thumbnail itself?  Or?


----------



## quantum (Dec 3, 2013)

Clicking on the thumbnail itself I think. 
Can't replicate it at the moment. As I say it comes and goes. 
Is there a difference between clicking on the border to the actual photos?
I'll see what more I can tell you when it happens.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2013)

There is indeed.  If you just clicking on the thumbnail, the other photos remain selected.  Clicking in the border deselects the other photos and just keeps that single photo selected.


----------



## quantum (Dec 3, 2013)

Ooh never knew that. Could be the problem of I haven't been too careful clicking thumbs. 
Seems a bit of a nuisance as clicking a border is going to be harder to do. Can that feature be switched off? Surely control clicking is good enough?


----------



## Selwin (Dec 3, 2013)

Once you know where you need to click, it will soon become second nature.


----------

